# Flash Video Files NOT working Online! Need Help



## akash1475 (May 6, 2009)

Hi,
I created a website that has lot of videos that were encoded using flash to *.flv files (to save on size). 

My problem is that I am unable to play these videos when accessing the site online. However, they play with a local offline copy of website.

Please help me make it working.

Thanks


----------



## support.clpafs (Apr 7, 2008)

Do you have restrictions set in your .htaccess file? 'cause I am certain that it would work perfectly fine when you upload your .flv files online.


----------



## amanxman (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey,

If they work locally but not on your server, it's likely to be issue with your server.

How big are the files -- you might want to look at turning the flv into swf - swf is a far more compatible version of flash, used commonly on web, and is usually smaller file size.

This talks you thru embedding swf into html incase u need it: http://www.w3schools.com/flash/flash_inhtml.asp

Other than that, agree with clpafs - might be restrictions somewhere. If you can't figure it yourself, get in touch with your web host (thru their support centre/support ticket) as if its a server setting, they should be able to fix.

Cheers


----------



## akash1475 (May 6, 2009)

Thank you for your response, I have uploaded the files on the server. While encoding in flash, I got three files: *.flv, *.swh, *.fla. I linked the *.flv files in my links and they work fine on the local copy but not on the server. Did I do something wrong in encoding?
You can visit the site at: http://www.chem.iastate.edu/group/Greenbowe/SWH-IM/cathtml/bq01.html

On the above link you would see a white rectangular patch. And its there the video should be playing.

In my offline local copy of this site the video plays perfect.

How do I over come the .htaccess issue? Can you provide more insight into it.
Thank you again.
Akash


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Looks like a path issue with the location of your flash files. Try changing the ../flashfiles/ etc to an absolute url ie http://chem.istate.edu/ etc etc for debugging purposes. If it then works you will confirm what I suspect and you will then be able to correct it.


----------



## amanxman (Mar 28, 2006)

Yeah agree with colinsp...

The file the player is trying to play is:

http://www.chem.iastate.edu/group/Greenbowe/SWH-IM/cathtml/FLVPlayer_Progressive.swf

However that doesn't exist..

You need to fix your path in your embed code to point correctly to wherever the file is located.


----------



## akash1475 (May 6, 2009)

Thanks for your reply. 

Please let me know how do change the path in the HTML file. I use Dream weaver to create site so is novice in hard coding. (in the split mode: where to begin and where to end?).

I can not put my files on the department server, is there any way I can make it work from the same path where it is now?

Thanks


----------



## amanxman (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey,

Look for this in your code:


```
<script type="text/javascript">
AC_FL_RunContent( 'codebase','http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=7,0,0,0','width','432','height','285','id','FLVPlayer','src','FLVPlayer_Progressive','flashvars','&MM_ComponentVersion=1&skinName=Halo_Skin_3&streamName=../flashfiles/flv/21Timeforprelab.flv&autoPlay=false&autoRewind=false','quality','high','scale','noscale','name','FLVPlayer','salign','lt','pluginspage','http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash','movie','FLVPlayer_Progressive' ); //end AC code
</script><noscript><object classid="clsid:D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=7,0,0,0" width="432" height="285" id="FLVPlayer">
        <param name="movie" value="FLVPlayer_Progressive.swf" />
        <param name="salign" value="lt" />
        <param name="quality" value="high" />
        <param name="scale" value="noscale" />
        <param name="FlashVars" value="&MM_ComponentVersion=1&skinName=Halo_Skin_3&streamName=../flashfiles/flv/21Timeforprelab.flv&autoPlay=false&autoRewind=false" />
        <embed src="FLVPlayer_Progressive.swf" flashvars="&MM_ComponentVersion=1&skinName=Halo_Skin_3&streamName=../flashfiles/flv/21Timeforprelab.flv&autoPlay=false&autoRewind=false" quality="high" scale="noscale" width="432" height="285" name="FLVPlayer" salign="LT" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash" />      
</object></noscript>
```
In there you'll see these two lines:

```
<param name="movie" value="FLVPlayer_Progressive.swf" />

AND

        <embed src="FLVPlayer_Progressive.swf"
```
I think you'll need to change those lines to your correct path, wherever that is...

there looks like some other flash file junk in there too which might cause problems, but see if the above amends work...

If you're unsure of the path you need to change it to, let us know where the flash is uploaded to on your server (i.e. a direct url to the flv that works).

Ta


----------



## akash1475 (May 6, 2009)

Thanks amanxman,

I tried to change the path to the *.swf however, its not working. Here is the URL where all the flv files are uploaded.

http://www.chem.iastate.edu/group/Greenbowe/SWH-IM/video/

on the above URL, if you go one step above to SWH-IM then you will see all the files and folders that are required for this site.

Thank you for your help.

Akash


----------

